# The Many Colours of Rayne............



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

This is Rayne one of my super delta X half moon Metallic copper babies. the FIRST pic and last two are the oldest - newest. the rest are in no particular order.
the shading on the first pic disappeared and she went white to yellow, shes now yellow and golding out her shadows are returning and the fins are turning metallic purple


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wow the power of marbles!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yup!


----------

